# Can't see past a certian page



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I've had this happen once before, and it appears to happen when people delete posts from a thread.

If I follow this link: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/social-spot/103530-i-wish-3570.html

It takes me to page 3568. It won't show me beyond that page. I've had this happen once before.

If I log out, then I can see page 3569 and 3570.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> I've had this happen once before, and it appears to happen when people delete posts from a thread.
> 
> If I follow this link: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/social-spot/103530-i-wish-3570.html
> 
> ...


So you are not using Tapatalk? Because I have had that issue with Tapatalk, but recent updates fixed the problem? I use, Firefox when I am on my desktop computer, but notice that I have other issues if I use other browsers like Chrome.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm on FF, using a laptop.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> I'm on FF, using a laptop.


Don't know... hopefully someone can help figure it out. 

bump


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I can see page 3571, just not 3569 & 3570. I suspect I tried to follow links to them when the link was still there but not valid because the deleted posts made them go away.

I cleared my browser cache in case that was the cause but it didn't work.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

I'm looking into this now.

~ Alan, Community Support


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

I've rebuilt the thread info. Please let me know if the issue is gone. And, do a hard refresh.

Thanks

~ Alan, Community Support


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

It's back, and now it's this link that won't work:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/private-members-section/101673-has-there-been-rise-troll-posts-44.html


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

I was able to click on the link no problem and took me to last page 17.

There were although several posts that were deleted on the last page which may affect the view on a regular member's format view the thread. 

Regards,

MD


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Hmmm, your comment on 17 pages led me to fool with settings. So if I change from default to 40 posts per page, the "bug" is cleared.


----------



## Convection (Apr 20, 2013)

larry.gray said:


> Hmmm, your comment on 17 pages led me to fool with settings. So if I change from default to 40 posts per page, the "bug" is cleared.


Same problem tonight, followed by the same fix.

Mining old tech support threads for answers ... my inner nerd likes.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Yep, I've nailed this down to a specific set of sequences:

I'm looking at a page with a link to the last page of a thread.

After the page is displayed with the link, a post is deleted that causes the last page to cease to exist.

I click the link, and the page isn't there because of the deleted post. As a workaround, the forum software re-directs me one page back.

The server remembers that re-direct and won't forget it.


----------

